# Help me choose a good led light for a 40g Breeder tank for low-medium light plants.



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello! Hope you all having a good day!

I'm in search for a good top lid and a good LED light for a future 40g breeder tank! = )

I'm so confused about what different lights can do for a planted tank. = S 

I'm looking at the Finnex led lights (those seems to have the most positive reviews). The 40g breeder measures 36.3 in long x 18.2 in width x 16.8 in high. So the light has to be 36" long, right? But which one?

There are so many finnex light that I don't know which to choose. I will be adding low to medium light plants. I will be using the CaribSea Eco complete black planted substrate at the bottom and black sand on the top. I won't use any CO2 or any complicated things for the plants. I'll just use the API Leaf Zone and/or maybe later in the future when that one runs out I'll use the seachem flourish non excel.

Please help me and thanks!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

The first question that needs to be asked is what is your budget? then what kinds of plants?


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok. I'm willing to spend from $100-$160 (lower would be best for my budget) for the light because I don't know how much it'll cost me a glass top lid too for the tank.

For the plants I'm planning to add (but still not complete since I'm new with plants) are:

- Atternanthea reineckii roses folia 
- Hygrophila cory boss (it's also called Temple Plant from plantedaquariumscentral.com)
- Vallisneria Spiralis 
- Anubias Nana 
- Anubias Nana Petite
- Anubias "coffee?" <-- not sure about this one.
- Anubias Barteri
- Java Fern microstructure pero pus
- Staurogyne repensr <-- I'm still thinking about this one
- banana plant or tiger lotus
- Rotala rotundifolia
- ludwigia

I'll be getting some of these slowly and some of them work from low-light plants. I'm not looking for higher light plants unless I added one here by mistake.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok on a 40b the problem is the how long it if from front to back of the tank, it is usually better to go with 2 fixtures, now you can get refurbed current sat + fixtures off of ebay pretty darn cheap, they are from current usa and are in working order,I bought 2 for right around 100 bucks, http://www.ebay.com/itm/4007-B-36-48-Satellite-Freshwater-LED-Plus-Refurbished-/271788748329 just email them ask if they have 2 which they will and what kind of deal they can cut if you get 2. You could try the finnex lights, but the as I said the 40b front to back is kind of big for most lights.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

I rather not buy used stuff. I had bad experience in the past and I only buy stuff that is brand new. :|


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

This is way over my budget, but does the light has to be something like this for the width of the 40g breeder tank?:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001V95TGY?vs=1


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

Finnex is your best choice, and when ordering the light make sure you choose the right size for your tank a Finnex light for a 36" length will fit your tank just fine, They are made for standard tank size. The Finnex Fuga-Ray Planted plus is one fantastic light. I use Finnex lighting in all my tanks and am amazed at the results of my plants growth. Plus it's the best bang for the Buck.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

I read that not all finnex lights has a "shimmery" light effect.
Does the Finnex planted + light has the shimmery light effect in the water?


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

Finnex planted plus gives off a natural light, I've never noticed a shimmer effect. I have noticed a natural lighting effect on all tanks just as daylight would cause in a clear stream or pond. The Planted plus has three types of lights clear/daylight, Blue for night time effect, and Red lights along with the clear/daylight for photosynthesis. There is a double set of switches (one switch on either side of the strip) one switch for the daylight and red lighting, and a separate switch for night time. (blue lights) As I stated before I use this light on all my tanks and have been amazed at the plant growth and the natural lighting. I don't recommend many products but this one is defiantly worth getting. I also use the Marine planted plus for my 300 gal. Reef tank. I have three strips across the top and everything grows so well the coral blooms are just astounding.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

I didn't knew it had red light and photosynthesis too (still learning here!) But what's the difference between the planted+ and the regular fugeray and the regular fugeray2? 

I read that the fugeray2 has more light than the regular fugeray, but what makes the planted+ different than the other two?

Should I get two planted+ light for the 40g breeder? Or one? And what causes algae bloom? Sorry for asking so many questions. I'm going to order all this online blindly without actually seeing it in person.


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

The Fugeray2 and the regular fugeray don't have the red lights for photosynthesis. They do have extensive Daylight lighting but also don't have the blue night light. (the blue night light is Harry's favorite, He doesn't like to be in total darkness. LOL). With any lighting an algae bloom occurs when there is prolonged lighting time. Planted tanks require 8-10 hours a day of light. If your tank is set near a window that allows regular daylight in and you have any type of lighting on, on the tank the prolonged exposure to all the light will cause the algae bloom. also included in this is the quality of the water and how much filtration and water movement you have. You should only need one strip. They have a 36" strip light in the planted plus that should fit your 40 gal . The price from Finnex is $121.00 USD plus shipping. I know you would be very pleased with this light for your tank.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow, thank you so much for helping me out! I'm learning little by little...and writing notes at the same time! I think I'll get the planted+ I'm liking the idea of the blue night light! Now I need to look for a glass lid for the 40g breeder tank. It would have been way easier if the tank included with it. x_x


----------

